#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-14
<jono> hey all
<netcurli> hi
<Cormac-W8KWA> afternoon jono
<philwyett> Hi
<jono> hey Cormac-W8KWA
<benkaiser> Hello
<Cormac-W8KWA> Tora-Jono gives a meow hi (the kitten you got named after :))
<jono> Cormac-W8KWA, hehe
<Cormac-W8KWA> well named after ya :)
<leousa> QUESTION: How will the updates be managed on the Ubuntu phone OS? Same as the desktop or controlled by carriers as in Android right now (e.g. AT&T not rolling out Jelly Bean on USA same as in EU)
<JoseeAntonioR> We're live now!
<netcurli> yes. we can see you
<jono> reload the page to see the stream
<ubunturk> yes
<ubunturk> hi jono
<Cormac-W8KWA> ok watching
<Amir__> Hi there!
<Cormac-W8KWA> eww webchat ;)
<leousa> QUESTION: How will the updates be handled on the phone OS? same model as in the desktop or will  rolling updates be controlled by phone carriers like android?
<noneofthem> Hello everybody!
<snwh> QUESTION: how's fatherhood? :)
<Cormac-W8KWA> QUESTION: will the phones have same same release sechedual as the Desktop version?
<alpc360> hello ! ;)
<noneofthem> QUESTION: Will users be able to upgrade their Ubuntu phones the same way as their desktops or will we be stuck with the hardware manufacturers like on Android?
<netcurli> QUESTION: Will there be some kind of app reviewing process for Ubuntu for Phones? Or will there be other means of providing security, so that there are no malicious apps.
<sarcasmrules> whois
<noneofthem> I envy you for that phone right even though I own a Nexus 4.
<stavrosLinux> Wayland/Weston. Do you have plans for the future ?
 * Cormac-W8KWA is waiting for the production of Ubuntu Phone before I 'upgrade' to Smart/super phone
<benkaiser> QUESTION: How is landscape currently? (have not seen it anywhere yet) :)
<noneofthem> QUESTION regarding DOCK: Will there be a standardized docking mechanism or will this be up to the hardware manufacturers?
<stavrosLinux> QUESTION: Wayland/Weston. Do you have plans for the future ?
<sarcasmrules> QUESTION: What other phones are you considering porting Ubuntu to?
<vihryn> What about apps store ?
<quack1> QUESTION : Does Canonical is working on a "MacBookPro"-like machine running Ubuntu ? A high-quality, well-designed and powerfull laptop made by and for Ubuntu (and, more generally, for any GNU/Linux distro) ?
<DaveAllen> QUESTION how come Ubuntu doesn't have a native (developed from scratch by its devs) Media Player?
<neuro> QUESTION: Jono, why are your glasses on a bit squinty? (your right lens is higher than the left one)
<Cormac-W8KWA> QUESTION: When are we going to see Ubuntu on a 4K screen?
<mathomastech> Question: Will developers be able to use the language of their choice for development. i.e. Python, C, Java?
<sarcasmrules> quack1 have you seen System76? they do something similar
<jimmy_> QUESTION: Ubuntu Software Center in its current form is laggy and unstable. Is there any plan to change it? Maybe move away from python?
<jarlath> QUESTION: Have the Raring skunkworks goodies been revealed yet or do we have to wait till release for the surprise?
<zebaszp> does Ubuntu Phone OS use﻿ Wayland?
<apacheyou> hello John
<Cormac-W8KWA> zebaszp, it usex x.org
<tinyTim> QUESTION: Will we see some features of Ubuntu Phone OS on the Desktop? I for example really like the notifications that have been shown on CES where one can directly respond without opening any app.
<apacheyou> why cannot "Canocial" come up with a "Laptop" like Mac Book pro.. which uses ubuntu ?
<zebaszp> really? well, that's a shame, but I was stranged by the libwayland0 dependency in the phone os toolkit
<apacheyou> why cannot "Canocial" come up with a "Laptop" like Mac Book pro.. which uses ubuntu ?
<GabMus_>  Question (maybe you already answered to this, but I'm coming here now): When will Ubuntu for android be released?
<jarlath> QUESTION: How can you prevent my local carrier from turning the Ubuntu Phone from something beautiful into something horrible?
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: Want some pisco? :)
<benkaiser> QUESTION: will there be an option to enable all updates for people with unlimited data plans?
<Steam4Linux> How big will ubuntu 1 be with the phone?
<apacheyou> why cannot "Canocial" come up with a "Laptop" like Mac Book pro.. which uses ubuntu ?
<Cry_> anyone knows when will bumblee work with ubuntu 13.04 ?
<apacheyou> why cannot "Canocial" come up with a "Laptop" like Mac Book pro.. which uses ubuntu ?
<stavrosLinux> QUESTION: Your Goatee is terrible. Are you going to shave it?
<apacheyou> QUESTION : why cannot "Canocial" come up with a "Laptop" like Mac Book pro.. which uses ubuntu ?
<apacheyou> QUESTION : why cannot "Canocial" come up with a "Laptop" like Mac Book pro.. which uses ubuntu ?
<sarcasmrules> whois apacheyou
<cgu1404> QUESTION Will the phone have a lock screen for security reasons. What will stop someone from stealing my phone, and then messing with it.
<neuro> apacheyou: because Canonical don't build hardware?
<sarcasmrules> canonical's not the richest yet, is it?
<neuro> apacheyou: and if you want a laptop like a Macbook Pro, just buy a Macbook Pro, and either run Ubuntu in a VM (on Parallels, VMware Fusion, VirtualBox, etc) or install it natively
 * neuro does the former
<neuro> mbp ftw
<neuro> lol
<neuro> mmm, coffee
<sarcasmrules> ubuntu on mac is always a headache thanks to uefi
<neuro> so VM it
<varunpriolkar> live atm?
<sarcasmrules> virtualbox <3
<neuro> IME, virtualbox sucks (sorry!)
 * neuro ponied up for Parallels
<Cry_> anyone knows about bumblee working on 13.04 ?
<neuro> works a treat
<Cry_> bumblebee*
<neuro> stavrosLinux: why hate on jono's beard?
<neuro> jono's beard is legend!
<neuro> shaving off jono's beard would be like cutting samson's hair
<sarcasmrules> what's Boxes like on gnome 3.4
<cgu1404> QUESTION Will the phone have a lock screen for security reasons. What will stop someone from stealing my phone, and then messing with it.
<varunpriolkar> Cry_: try that: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/use-nvidia-experimental-drivers-310.html
<bootkigftrgds> Question:: Do you think Ubuntu will do it's own kickstarter/crowdfunding App. mechanism ??
<Cry_> oh, so thats why bumblebee didnt work ? cause i was using 310 nvidia driver?
<jimmy_> QUESTION: not all apps will be able tu run in sandbox (e.g. some apps that require root access using device files etc.). Will it be possible to submit an app for manual review process?
<neuro> jono_: if you define a standard for the UI ...
<cgu1404> QUESTION Will the phone have a lock screen for security reasons. What will stop someone from stealing my phone, and then messing with it.
<neuro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_(display_server_protocol) if anyone Would Like to Know More
<sarcasmrules> yay! :3
<sarcasmrules> thanks!
<neuro> \o/
<neuro> you're welcome ;)
<nxvl> QUESTION: When are you shaving that beard?
<jomurgel> I'm sure it's been asked, but any other phones slated for dev builds other than the Galaxy Nexus?  (ie Nexus 4) :)
<Hector_Aguilar> QUESTION:What do you think of unity beign port to another distros?, I have Arch and i love unity
<sharif> will ubuntu work with the big companies like AUTOCAD and so?
<Nikki1993> Jono, when we will see more Python tutorials?
<Tuxkalle> Is there a place to downloud Severed Fifth songs?
<edjca> What's going on with Ubuntu for Nexus 7? Anything coming soon?
<Steam4Linux> How much attention will Ubuntu One get for the phone?
<rrnwexec> QUESTION: What is your best "elevator pitch" for the Ubuntu Phone that Ubuntu Evangelists/Advocates can use when trying to get (non-Ubuntu) people excited about it?
<bootkigftrgds> QUESTION::How do I et the Ubuntu Advocate Kit into my Lubuntu netbook using the Command Line ?
<edjca> QUESTION: What (if any) integration will there be between Ubuntu Phone and Ubuntu Desktop?
<Cry_> you are a nice guy :d, how are the other ones behind Ubuntu ? now i know why ubuntu is that good :D
<nxvl> jono_: nothing like in UDS-google
<jomurgel> QUESTION: (my bad) I'm sure it's been asked, but any other phones slated for dev builds other than the Galaxy Nexus?  (ie Nexus 4) :)
<Tuxkalle> QUESTION will ubuntu work with the big companies like AUTOCAD and so?
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION How much attention will Ubuntu One get for the phone?
<neuro> \o/
<neuro> told you the goatee would not be shaved
<edjca> QUESTION: What's been going on with Ubuntu for Nexus 7? Was it just a fun project or will more be coming out of it?
<Nikki1993> QUESTION: Jono, when we will see more Python tutorials?
<sarcasmrules> jomurgel it's depending on which vendors make a deal with Ubuntu
<benkaiser> How is landscape orientation on the phone? I have not seen it in any of the demo's
<benkaiser> QUESTION: How is landscape orientation on the phone? I have not seen it in any of the demo's
<DaveAllen> ^About my previous question regarding a Media Player, I understand what you said, but if you take a look at the OS market, both your competitors have native-looking Media Players. MacOSX-Itunes and MS Windows-Windows Media Player. Rhythmbox is no match for those two right now, neither in the looks nor in the usability department...
<bootkigftrgds> ~o?
<cmyrland> QUESTION: Will the Galaxy SII be supported when Ubuntu for phones is made public? That phone is cheap and very widespread now.. and the specs should be plenty for Ubuntu?
<bootkigftrgds> thanks jono.
<Tuxkalle> QUESTION Are the Severed Fifth still making songs :-)
<nxvl> apparmor ftw!
<StuieT> QUESTION: What integration will there be between an Ubuntu phone and an existing Ubuntu desktop
<nik90> QUESTION: If I root my phone with uncustomized ubuntu phone images rather than using a carrier, would I then get the updates to my phone directly from canonical instead of having to wait for them to release it?
<zebaszp> QUESTION: how will phone apps work in desktop mode (in superphones)? I've seen how Android apps work with Ubuntu for Android, and it was dreadful. Does the SDK include something related to phone/desktop mode?
<yipper> Sounds like some folks just can't manage to grow there own beard *smile*
<Tuxkalle> yipper looks like that :-)
<jarlath> QUESTION: Does your Nexus actually make calls or is it just a test device?
<davmor2> jono_: QUESTION: is the peoples lens from U4A and Phone Coming to the Desktop and is it going to be in sync with U1?
<leousa> QUESTION: What does canonical think of the media/press reception of ubuntu phone OS?
<brunogirin> QUESTION: will PIM and location be integrated like messages too so that all phone apps can use them?
<Cry_> iphone isnt beautiful at all :))
<Cormac-W8KWA> QUESTION: Is there plans for a kind of Standardized Video Chat protocal/program to be baked into the Phone OS?
<snwh> QUESTION: what does your wife think about ubuntu?
<Sid__> QUESTION: Are there any plans on integrating Ubuntu-Tweak-Tool (Mechaning) into Ubuntu by default? There are alot of people (myself incl) that want more customisation by default.
<yipper> LOL
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Any plans for a unified and consistent Ubuntu SDK, which works across all Ubuntu Platforms (Desktop, Phone, TV) like Apple has with Cocoa or Microsoft with .NET?
<bootkigftrgds> QUESTION :: What cafe was your Ubuntu release day at in the US ?? & Are you going to-do again ??
<yipper> Question - any idea how or if Ubuntu will integrate mapping features, or will it simply be via a browser?
<ivan_01> question : is ubuntu working on speech recognition and language software. very much as google translate.
<Cormac-W8KWA> QUESTION: Sevard Fifth, any plans on an Ubuntu/software album? if not why not?
<JoseeAntonioR> ok guys, last questions over here, Jono will try to go through all of them
<Sid__> QUESTION: I saw a music player app on the phone, which I believe was just a picture. Are you guys working on a music player or webbrowser app?
<zebaszp> Jono, I know android apps aren't designed for ubuntu, and that's why they're windowed, but that to me is a tad too ugly. Really happy the Ubuntu SDK does include it, though! And tablets, too!
<Andke> Q: is there any method, that will bring attention to serous bugs like gvfs-smb, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1075923  ?  Such bugs are a show-stopper to any professional use/corporate use of Ubuntu, and does not seem to get any attention.
<Sid__> QUESTION: Where will the next UDS be? Berlin is a perfect city for it ;-)
<Andke> Extra info: The SAMBA problem is also a showstopper for anyone with a home server, can't index music fomr a CIFS server, can't relaibly copy photo collection, or play movies.
<zebaszp> QUESTION: what browser/rendering engine does the Ubuntu Phone OS use?
<noneofthem> QUESTION: Any news on Nautilus? Will Canonical fork it? The official version seems to go in weird direction by removing more and more features.
<Cormac-W8KWA> no songs about free software and ubuntu
<bootkigftrgds> QUESTION : Will there be a separate 'Manual' for Ubuntu-Phone ?? and will this .PDF be included in the default release ???
<Cormac-W8KWA> Ie an album full of songs about free software and ubuntu
<sarcasmrules> Question: are you providing the OS for the Steam Box?
<OpenTangent> QUESTION: Have Google expressed any interest in releasing native apps? Google Maps for example.
<noneofthem> Will the calender on the desktop get some new features like Google integration? Right now there is not much one can do with it. It would be great to get notifications for events etc.
<zebaszp> QUESTION: You are awesome! Wait...nevermind...
<sarcasmrules> thanks dude!
<noneofthem> Thanks a lot for answering all questions!
<benkaiser> Thank you :D
<netcurli> thank you
<Sid__> thx
<jarlath> Thanks so much!
<yipper> Thanks
<Tuxkalle> Thanks you for taking the time
<Potet> QUESTION: Is there any chance of getting apps from companies like Google on Ubuntu Phone (not web apps), like Google Music and Google Maps?
<neuro> jono_: RESPECT THE BEARD!
<zebaszp> Thanks a lot!
<bootkigftrgds> Welldone Jono .. great to hear another ubuntuist from blighty !!
<Cormac-W8KWA> I guess jono_  doesnt want to do a "Free software" album ;(
<jono_> Cormac-W8KWA, all my music is Creative Commons licensed
<Cormac-W8KWA> I mean songs about "Free software" an albums worth
<Cormac-W8KWA> Wasnt talking about licencing
<Andke> Question:  any pland for a fully encrypted Ubuntu One drive ? - Today I only use SpicerOak, the only way to go, is zero-knowledge, real privacy service.
<zebaszp> jono_: just for the record, my name is sebastian, and you pronounced my username funny :P
<zebaszp> looking forward to the next QA!
<zebaszp> love your beard!
<jono_> Cormac-W8KWA, oh, might do that in the future
<jono_> zebaszp, ahha!
<jono_> thanks for letting me know
<jono_> and now...lunch!
<bootkigftrgds> Great job , Jono, you were brilliant as per usual [!!]
<Cormac-W8KWA> Cool love the "Free the software" and Unite songs
<Cormac-W8KWA> see ya jono_
<jono_> thanks bootkigftrgds!
<jono_> laters
<shadi> jjj
<shadi> cool
<Dalk> Q: when will Canonical respond about shopping lens concerns?
<Dalk> Q: when Canonical address privacy concerns of shopping lens?
<Deluxo>                     QUESTION:  Phoronix did a benchmark for kernels from 3.4 to 3.8 and 3.5 seemed to work the best, and even much better than 3.8. That is current 12.10 kernel is better than 3.8
<neuro> Deluxo: Q&A finished 19 minutes ago
<nuovodna> any news on compatibility with RIM-BB10 apps with UbuntuPhoneOS System?
<burner> jono_: so where can i get my .zip to flash on my galaxy nexus?  I use clockworkmod.  that work?  :)
<knoker> Hi there
<knoker> Can see you in portugal
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-15
<cc11rocks> I can
<zebaszp> hahaha, I just found out about the jono_ soundboard :P
<zebaszp> absolute must-have!
<zebaszp> it's in situations like this I think it's shame I only have an iOS device
<jono_> zebaszp, :-)
<zebaszp> I'm
<zebaszp> and
<GuidoPallemanss> JoseeAntonioR: ubuntuonair.com needs to be updated :D
<dearsergio> yes im here
<JoseeAntonioR> dearsergio: the Q&A is now over
<vinny> yes
<vinny> i,m in leola pa usa
<vinny> is ubuntu compatable tv tuners and what tv tuners
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-16
<dholbach> good morning
<egelor> evenning or whatever!
<egelor> first is great that i participate on that... as ubuntu debian user
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-14
<tlinget> #ubuntu
<Fatality> hi
<Botkilla2k12> i can se you
<arad666> we can see you :)
<Botkilla2k12> dam right
<Bending_Spoons> I didn't know there was an on-air happening today, there wasn't anything on the calendar
<arad666> coke, coke
<Lost34> something about ubuntu phone?
<Oekry> Hi
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Random here, but have you listened to Phish yet? If so, whaddya think?
<i077> QUESTION: When do you plan on releasing builds for the Nexus 7 2013?
<KleversonRoyther> First of all, hi
<gerd13> What the Ubuntuonair ?
<Opensourcepimp> QUESTION: Do you think that Ubuntu is the future of mobile and desktop OS
<ABC> QUESTION: What is the most significant change we could expect in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Botkilla2k12> QUESTION: why did canonical choose to pursure development of Mir instead of Adapting Wayland for its needs? AFAIK Wayland can be scaled based on device.
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Do Ubuntu devs plan on making the user data shareable from Android to Ubuntu in the dual boot mode?
<jono> jono@ubuntu.com
<marlinc> QUESTION: Hey Jono, would it be possible to develop in Java on Ubuntu Touch? Or at least will it be possible to develop in Java for the desktop in the future?
<xedi> I can see you
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Which language should I learn to develop for Ubuntu? Not only apps, but I also want to help developing the platform  one day.
<jono> http://davidplanella.org/make-ubuntu-speak-your-language
<gerd13> What the news for Ubuntu 12.04
<Lost34> i really need translation!
<Lost34> :-)
<nak> Hi.  Why IS HTML5 overtaking Java?  Java was easy, right??
<Nikki1993> QUESTION: I was pretty devastated by the recent news of dropping Ubuntu Touch for Nexus 7 (2012). What is the reason behind dropping last year model? I was testing Ubuntu on it but now I kinda lost interest in Ubuntu Touch because of that :(
<Nikki1993> ADD COMMENT: it felt a bit what OEM do, they drop support for certain phones even though they are still powerful enough to rock.
<Bending_Spoons> QUESTION: i’m not currently an ubuntu user, but i have been following the news about ubuntu touch, and am interested in potentially buying a ubuntu phone and a ubuntu tablet when they are released.  as you know, google has been criticized because of the presence of malicious android apps on the google play store.  does canonical currently have an app store?  if so, what does canonical do to keep its app store secure? 
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Which features are expected to come when NFC starts working on UT? Are the devs already exploring the idea?
<Kouakou> what is the deal with adding the Mate desktop to 14.04 ... or is that a rumor
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Is 14.10 still the expected time for full convergence? When will we be able to test it before release?
<Kouakou> QUESTION: what is the deal with adding the Mate desktop to 14.04 ... or is that a rumor
<serb123> hello folks! :)
<nak> QUESTION: Recent news story showed UK Govt stated Ubuntu is most secure OS.  Have Canonical ever been tempted to tap into the Solaris/Unix user base?
<ablacksheep> That was a great explanation of why mir : )
<nik90> hello hello :-)
<kevlar555> nose
<thomas--13> wen ll the q&a begin?
<micah2> QUESTION: Will the 2013 N7 be a sufficient substitute for the N10 as a development device? Will it support the sidestage?
<thomas--13> wen ll ubuntu get facebook integration with high stability??..friends app still lages n s buggy as well
<peteJohn> yeah we can see you
<lozohcum> Hey, I've just came here. My ask is: Will I be able to port Ubuntu Phone if my device has KitKat functional?
<nik90> thomas--13: hmm I haven't had issues with Friends. That said, have you reported bugs so that the developer can know about them?
<nak> QUESTION: Are Canonical still pursuing a driver base for ipod/iphone?
<lozohcum> My browser crashed so I will write my ask again (dunno if it was send): Will I be able to port Ubuntu Phone if my device has functional KitKat? Does Ubuntu Phone work with PMEM?
<peteJohn> QUESTION: Any idea if the Retina High DPI support is coming to Unity/Mir anytime soon? I wonder if there is a work plan on making the system scale graphically in the way OS X does.
<serb123> QUESTION: Can you play NOFX on your guitar, lets say "My orphan year"? :)
<koell> QUESTION: How did u get the job at canonical? Is it possible to get an internship there? R u a developer?
<marlinc> QUESTION: Are you going to do a livestream this week?
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: When can we expect to see "everything" (from the core, most-needed features to the less needed fetures)? I believe it's gonna take a while, but when is it expected?
<Bending_Spoons> QUESTION: can anyone send a link to the story that said that the British government said that Ubuntu is the most secure OS, if I heard correctly?
<CrusaderAD1> QUESTION: How do you think Ubuntu Phone will stand up against new future competition? (Tizen)
<nak> QUESTION: Will 14.10 be the last LTS release?
<toddcnb> koell http://www.canonical.com/careers
<FMGrungekid> QUESTION: Do you know of any game developers who are interested in making games or ports for ubuntu touch?
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Do you know any Primus song to play on the bass?
<Nikki1993> QUESTION: I've asked question before about Community Management (if you recall :) ), and I worked as a Community Manager for half a year on the game called Panzar in EU office, so I kinda wanted to ask, is there any chance to get an internship maybe (I am 20 year old student in Finland) :) Cause I got pretty excited with the whole idea of becoming a Community Manager hence why I took my degree in university :)
<ABC> QUESTION: Why doesn't Ubuntu support third party proprietary software like Linux Mint ?
<lozohcum> My browser crashed again and I couldn't hear ypur reply to my ask :/
<pulu90> QUESTION Have I understood right that software center is to be replaced by unity scope? If so what is plan to ensure normal users to be able to install software on different desktops?
<greenman_> Bending_Spoons: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/ubuntu-12-04-secure-os-uk-government-gchq
<Lost34> Q:who is the manufacturer who takes ubuntu phone first release??
<arnoldkj> QUESTION: At what point will Mir take over displaying during startup? Will it stop all of the flickering that currently happens after BIOS but before the login screen shows up?
<arnoldkj> lozohcum: it is recorded, you can jump back in time
<Bending_Spoons> Thanks Greenman_
<markd721> QUESTION: While installing Windows 8 i think its fitting to listen to Slayer "Hell Awaits". Any music recommendations while installing Ubuntu?
<lozohcum_> aaaand crash again. Chromium on Ubuntu 11.10 is awful thing :/
<Lost34> haha sure
<corbas> QUESTION: Any possibilities of presence Ubuntu Touch SDK  for Python   in future? Thnx!
<marlinc> QUESTION: Are you going to do a livestream this week? (I'm sorry if you answered it already I had to go for a minute)
<Bending_Spoons> QUESTION: I probably should already know this, but what is the name of Canonical's app store?  Will it be the same app store that will be used in Ubuntu Touch when Touch is finished?
<nak> QUESTION: Are you still working on Ubuntu-for-android port?
<Botkilla2k12> QUESTION: Do you have any recommendations as to how I could get involved in ubuntu development? I study software engineering so I'd love to code somehow.
<Lost34> thanks anyway jono
<CrusaderAD1> QUESTION: How's the art department? I heard they are developing new icons for 14.04?
<TheReelWill> QUESTION: I'm going to get a smart phone soon and I want to run Ubuntu for phones on it. So what phone is best for Ubuntu for Phones. Also, are Ubuntu Touch, Ubuntu for phones and Ubuntu for Android all the same?
<lozohcum_> Can I fully control Ubuntu Desktop using Ubuntu Phone?
<nak> QUESTION: Do you personally see an Ubuntu OS Octa-core phone being available in Q4 2014?? ;-)
<marlinc> QUESTION: What would be the recommended way to find contributors for the development of a app?
<longBool> QUESTION: Like the software center, are there plans to integrate the update manager into the dash? I personally would like it separate.
<TheReelWill> Gotcha.
<slavo> QUESTION: What do you think about SpaceX and Elon ? Mark and Elon seems to be huge innovators in respective areas.
<TheReelWill> Great! Thanks!
<Botkilla2k12> thank you
<curious101> QUESTION: I'm going to apply for a position at canonical, any advice on the application process?
<Nikki1993> QUESTION: What is you r opinion on various Ubuntu based distro, such as Mint, Elementary and other? Do you think they all cause fragmentation and confusion to Linux newcomers, and they should have just focused on probably creating a separate environment for choice
<Bending_Spoons> Octa-core = 8 core, you're right
<Blin> Will the software to sync  phone with the system Ubuntu?I'm talking about the phone book, photos and music.
<koell> Nikki1993: good q! :)
<markd721>  Question: Have you ever listened to Blotted Science? Alex Websters (cannibal Corpse) side band from a few years back. What do you think?
<Lost34> Q: why does Mark leave that beard???
<FMGrungekid> QUESTION: What would be a killer feature/app you would like to see in ubuntu touch?
<nak> @FMGrungekid brill question
<Nozzman> hi
<Nozzman> evening all
<peteJohn> QUESTION: Any idea if the Retina High DPI support is coming to Unity/Mir anytime soon? I wonder if there is a work plan on making the system scale graphically in the way OS X does.
<hazardj> guitar!
<dupper3> QUESTION: What about Canonical paying for an Ubuntu Touch mail client? Can you tell anything about it?
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION:  Besides the Ubuntu for Android (I'm talking about it on UT, I just couldn't get a better way to call it) and better UI and all that, what will be Ubuntu's killer features to rival Android and iOS?
<James007> QUESTION: So will Ubuntu someday in the bright future be running a spaceship?
<Blin> QUESTION: Will the software to sync  phone with the system Ubuntu?I'm talking about the phone book, photos and music.
<saxico> QUESTION: Is Canonical planing sells its own Hardware in any way?
<serb123> QUESTION: How can Cannonical survive with a free OS and I asume a lot of employees if it doesn't charge for Ubuntu? Will you ever go Microsoft like?
<nak> QUESTION: Will the cloud server UbuntuOne be supported in Ubuntu OS?
<Lost34> Q: What about social apps in ubuntu touch, like whatsapp,line, etc? ..thanks jono
<CrusaderAD1> QUESTION: What's the best way to test Ubuntu Touch now?
<koell> QUESTION: You said its all abou the content. So will it be possible, to choose which app should open my music, videos, photos by default? It's like on todays desktops, right?
<yoshi999> QUESTION : what about privacy and security in ubuntu touch ?
<CrusaderAD1> Thanks Jono!
<TheReelWill> QUESTION: Can you buy a keyboard with an Ubuntu logo instead of a Windows logo on the Windows key?
<toddcnb> thank you for taking the time to do this1
<koell> TheReelWill: I always wondered xD
<nak> QUESTION: Does UbuntuTouch have any compatible DNLA apps?
<micah2> System76 laptops now come with Ubuntu keys
<longBool> QUESTION: Steam on ubuntu touch?
<Nikki1993> QUESTION: ANyway to make a hangout with viewers :D as in face to face
<Bending_Spoons> QUESTION: for clarification: the Ubuntu app store is uncurated?  And will remain that way?
<ablacksheep> Question: Any thoughts at landscape pricing, last time i checked it did it look way to expencive for a small enterprice 5- 15 machines... ? =)
<jono> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1v4avy/i_am_jono_bacon_ubuntu_community_manager/
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Not a question, actually, I just want to thank you for answering and wish you a nice day and week!
<brocki> will we see ubuntu touch in mwc2014?
<koell> THANK U JONO <3
<nak> thx JONO
<Lost34> Thank you jono!!!
<nik90> thank you jono for the session
<jono> thanks, everyone!
<nik90> see you next week
<lozohcum_> Thanks  a log!
<brocki> thanks
<longBool> end of line
<koell> FOLLOW HIM; NOW! :D
<Bending_Spoons> Thank you Mr. Bacon, this has been informative!
<koell> now get back to work, break time is over :D
<koell> does someone have a laptop from system 76?
<ahayzen> koell, i do :)
<koell> ahayzen: how does they behave? i think they re something overpriced, not too much but still like a macbook
<ahayzen> koell, had no problems with it, just works :) and I had to pay shipping to UK + 20% import tax, but it was cheaper than the equivalent from retailers at the time
<koell> ahayzen: yeah thats the problem, tax and shipping to austria as well. they come pre installed with the newest ubuntu right?
<ahayzen> koell, yep and provide u instructions/support on release to upgrade
<koell> ahayzen: i just dont understand in which way they're better than for example a thinkpad. they've good ubuntu support too out of the box. anyway, system76 looks really good, especially the ubuntu key :D
<ahayzen> koell, they are all made from the same components anyway...i just wanted to support a company actually selling Ubuntu laptops
<koell> ahayzen: which one do u have? gazelle?
<ahayzen> koell, PanP9
<koell> ahayzen: pan p9? not listed there hmmm
<ahayzen> koell, yeah it was 2012 model
<jose> I think he wanted to mean Pangolin
<jose> or not?
<ahayzen> jose, yeah that is the series name
<ahayzen> jose, koell, but that doesn't exist anymore...it was one of the same size as the gazelle but lower spec'ed
<ahayzen> koell, shipping to the UK was $107.73 for reference
<koell> ahayzen: O_o
<koell> ahayzen: not the cheapest one but still cheaper than local markets here xD
<ahayzen> koell, then had to pay the UPS man 20%
<ahayzen> koell, yeah it comes out middle-to-upper when u take it all into account
<koell> jono's reddit looks really interresting! he really answers every question on there!
<jono> koell, :-)
<koell> oh he is still in here :D
<koell> but i can't believe RMS doesnt use a smartphone in 2014!
<Jacky_> damnit, its a bit late for me to ask a question now
<koell> Jacky_: just ask it on reddit! or wait till next week same time - 1 hour :)
<gwenaelle> excuse my bad english but i ve a shitty problem i m fed up with win 7 and i would know if someone can help me to fired out win seven install ubuntu cleanly, i m a gypsy and i need internet 3g or 4g for my bizness (viens avec ton camion repars avec une maison), and i m musician too ( on you tube 7 ohm est mort, son chien aussi).so i would to know if abelton can work on ubuntu, if it s not possible, is linux music maker, studio 
<koell> gwenaelle: u may ask this question in #debian or #ubuntu channel.
<daki_> Will phones running Ubuntu Touch be shiped to Germany?
<Daniel__> uhh hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-15
<lokesh> hi
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Core Apps Convergence Brainstorming - Speakers: popey, mhall119, dpm
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/15/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> dholbach: will do, but it looks like somebody already tagged all of mine
<mhall119> bugger, ignore that
<Pieter2627> How about getting the toolbar content into the menu on the desktop. The menu aren't used on the desktop, right?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-17
<zeeman> hi
<zeeman> Everybody AWESOME?
<jose> Hello, zeeman. How may I help?
<zeeman> How can i setup ?
<zeeman> VPN client
<zeeman> on ubuntu ?
<jose> zeeman: Please, go to #ubuntu for support, type /join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-18
<Tyrael_> mind blown
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-19
<sathia> hi
<sathia> any one is their
<sathia> +923212071685
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-13
<alexis_> hello everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<yasserjara> hello
<Masternoob> hi everyone
<dholbach> hello and welcome everyone - we're going to start in 10m! :)
<Top-Bradlyachyy> sup
<Manojredhat> Hi
 * Frisian is waiting :)
<justCarakas> !ping
<jose> yes?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons, dholbach
<dpm> o/
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/13/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<dpm> hi everyone
 * Frisian says: Ah, IRC... haven't used that for more than 10 years
<belkinsa> I can see you!
<dpm> o/
<Frisian> ok, starting
<dpm> :)
<justCarakas> we see you
<popey> \o/
<dpm> thanks for confirming!
<yoanncooljazz> yes its working
<vitimiti> Oh, God, those laughs just fitted so much with the song I had
<Manojredhat> Quit
<dholbach> brilliant
<dholbach> if you have questions, please prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> keep them coming
<dholbach> we're going to reply to them one by one
<TuxBob> QUESTION: is there going to be any kind of global menu in unity 8?
<selsper> what is this?
<always_the_same> Anyone tested the rtm v13?
<justCarakas> always_the_same: I'm on it
<justCarakas> with my nexus 4
<justCarakas> so far no problems
<mhall119> always_the_same: I'm on v13
<vitimiti> QUESTION: are X and GTK applications going to be usable at least on the desktop with Unity 8, so that we can use programs like LibreOffice at least on the desktop?
<always_the_same> Great, i'm flashing it right now !
<Masternoob> QUESTION Will there be more details released for the bq phone before it is released and will there be any form of preordering?
<TuxBob> @vitimiti yes. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-Can-Now-Run-X-Org-Apps-Like-LibreOffice-469753.shtml
<yoanncooljazz> Question : after a long wait when can we expect the launch of an ubuntu touch phone ?
<selsper> :D
<vitimiti> TuxBob, well, that's great, thanks
<mhall119> vitimiti: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfMLzlki9XE
<vitimiti> mhall119, thanks, I'm watching it :)
<justCarakas> QUESTION can one of you play a song for us :D
<poptart-of-doom> QUESTION: Will there be an equivalent to wmctrl for controlling windows programatically once Mir is the default?
<mhall119> TuxBob: a lot of the Unity 8 desktop design decisions havne't been made yet
<belkinsa> #ubuntu-unity
<always_the_same> People, why nexus 4 still has the vibration always on? Even I disable it in the system settings ?
<mhall119> TuxBob: it's pretty safe to assume it'll be like unity 7, unless you're told otherwise
<vitimiti> How do you spell it, Will Cook?
<Algor> Kernel Q: any soon support for focal tech drivers for touchpad
<mhall119> vitimiti: cooke
<vitimiti> Thanks, mhall119
<belkinsa> That is support question, aways_the_same, please ask some where else.
<mhall119> willcooke: <-- that guy
<xorrito> what's new so far with utouch? is convergense arround the corner or still far off?
<vitimiti> I love how you guys pronounce my nickname
<imnichol> QUESTION: is there a place for community members interested in security to assist?
<Hippopotomonstro> QUESTION can you pronounce http://carakas.be/gedichten/2015/Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliofobie
<Hippopotomonstro> oops shouldnt be a link :
<yoanncooljazz> question : can u give some good links of tutorials for starting making apps for ubuntu touch ?
<Hippopotomonstro> Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliofobie
<little_fishr> QUESTION: when will we have MIR hardware acc support in proprietary drivers like nvidia and AMD
<mhall119> yoanncooljazz: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/
<willcooke> wat
<willcooke> in a meeting, will read in a mo....
<yoanncooljazz> thanks mhall119 !!
<vitimiti> Can somebody tell me these people's names Pope just talked about? I don't know how to spell them
<TuxBob> QUESTION: Are u using the nexus4 to run ubuntu on your smartphone?
<poptart-of-doom> command line tool to interact with an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. The tool provides command line access to ...
<dpm> imnichol, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/GettingInvolved
<dpm> jdstrand mdeslaur
<little_fishr> QUESTION: can we have wobbly windows on Unity8?
<dpm> imnichol, ^
<imnichol> dpm, thanks
<always_the_same> [QUESTION] Bq will have a stable version of ubuntu. And the Nexus 4? Will have the same version on the same day of bq?
<dholbach> →→→→ http://developer.ubuntu.com ←←←←←
<yoanncooljazz> thank u very much...sorry for redondance
<xorrito> [Question] what's new so far with utouch? is convergense arround the corner or still far off?
<rmescandon> QUESTION: David, there's a light on over your head. Are you having an idea? :)
<Algor> Any soon support for focaltech touchpad drivers?
<justcarakas> QUESTION are there plans to make the browser able to handle .click files
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Are there any updates to the HTML5 api?
<dholbach> channels: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<little_fishr> QUESTION: is there a way to compile QML to binary so that apps load faster?
<Algor> QUESTION : sorry seems I didn't follow the protocol : soon support for focaltech touchpad drivers support
<xorrito> thank you! i have a n5 and have an hdmi adaptor. i guess since its not one of the primary i have not gotten convergence. or must i run it via terminal?
<poptart-of-doom> Found this in regards to my earlier question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/301076/wmctrl-on-ubuntu-touch
<mhall119> little_fishr: there's some preliminary support to pre-compile QML scene graphs, yes, our SDK developers are evaluating it
<always_the_same> [QUESTION] Can we expect, this year, a RTM channel for the nexus7 2013?
<little_fishr> thanks mhall119
<justcarakas> QUESTION why can't i just download something from the browser if there isn't an app registered for it
<justcarakas> without wget
<mhall119> justcarakas: there needs to be something that can do something with the file
<imnichol> I suppose that it might be possible to register a "click://" URI scheme with the system like "apt://" is currently
<dholbach> re: focaltech: does http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgwNzE help?
<mhall119> justcarakas: Ideally the File Manager will be able to provide a "if nothing better is available" option in the future
<mhall119> just like it provides for opening files
<justcarakas> mhall119: I wanted to download an epub, and the file manager didn't catch it
<little_fishr> QUESTION: what will happen with Ubuntu Store and Ubuntu Software Center? will we have both of them on Ubuntu Next?
<mhall119> justcarakas: right, the author of Beru is trying to get an EBook content type added to Content-Hub, which would allow that to "just work" for you
<justcarakas> mhall: also beru isn't regsitered for it and since I cant paste in the console I had problems because it was a long url
<justcarakas> ok th
<mhall119> justcarakas: I've also recommended to the Beru author that he use Content Hub without a specific file-type to open files, but that is going to require he add some smart handling for when the user gives it something that isn't actually an ebook
<mhall119> so,it's possible, there's a couple of solutions, both just require work
<DS-McGuire> Thanks guys :)
<justcarakas> oki, glad that its being worked on :) got me rather frustrated :)
<yoanncooljazz> question: would it possible to make easier for webdevelopper to install their work environment (i mean node.js compass angularjs.....) by for exemple having them in software manager ?
<mhall119> justcarakas: yeah, it's growing pains, but it'll be fixed
<mhall119> yoanncooljazz: you probably don't want those in the archive, because they won't get feature updates
<mhall119> yoanncooljazz: but, didrocks in #ubuntu-devel is working on something called "Ubuntu Make", which is exactly where you want that kind of thing
<yoanncooljazz> ah i understand but the process to instal all this is always so long
<mhall119> yoanncooljazz: Ubuntu Make simplifies it
<yoanncooljazz> ok i will check this ubuntu MAke right now
<yoanncooljazz> thx a lot
<little_fishr> thanks guys!
<Pablo_> QUESTION: What happened with the HUD? Will it return?
<mhall119> I hope soon
<mhall119> but the plan is to bring it back, yes
<poptart-of-doom> yoanncooljazz: You might want to take a look at something like ansible
<yoanncooljazz> ansible ?
 * mhall119 would love to load up HUD actions for his app
<dholbach> did we miss any questions up until now?
<xorrito> [questiom] i own a moto 360, amy plans on smart ware support?
<yoanncooljazz> Thanks a lot Alan Pope ! ubuntu make is what i need
<justcarakas> QUESTION will we get something like apt-get that will still allow us to automatic update the image
<Nephatiu> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Touch ever get finished? :p
<dpm> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<mhall119> justcarakas: what do you mean "automatic update"?
<belkinsa> Nephatiu, like all programs and OSes, nothing will be finished.  There will be always something new to add or a bug to be fixed.  Everything will be always a work in progress.
<mhall119> Nephatiu: softare is *never* finished ;)
<justcarakas> i once heard that you couldn't get the OTA updates of the image if you used apt-get
<justcarakas> because the image is than writable
<mhall119> justcarakas: yeah, you have to pick which update method you want to use, you can't use both
<little_fishr> QUESTION: is Unity8 themable?
<poptart-of-doom> great question
<Nephatiu> belkinsa, mhall119: I mean 'get out of testing' by 'finished'. ;p Like working on most Android devices, since it runs on a cm-version to the particar phone drivers don't seem so limiting...
<windows98> [Question]
<mrqtros> Hi guys
<justcarakas> QUESTION is this the last question ?
<yoanncooljazz> for ubuntu-france we are charlie !
 * dholbach hugs justcarakas
<imnichol> oh snap, popey dunks on qmail
<mhall119> Nephatiu: porting to other android devices is independent of the state of Ubuntu Touch
<mhall119> ian-weisser rocks!
<dholbach> yes :)
<mhall119> http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/
<Nephatiu> mhall119: I can see that, but isn't that actually a limitation which you apply to yourselves? Since it could be more universal?
<Nephatiu> As it needs an Android underneath, couldn't it get it's data from there?
<ian-weisser> Any Ubuntu team or project can advertise a volunteer role.
<mhall119> Nephatiu: the way we've built it, the Android layer is separate from the Ubuntu layer
<mhall119> the Ubuntu layer doesn't prevent porting the Android layer to other devices, it's just a matter of finding people to do it
<Nephatiu> And conversion isn't possible?
<mhall119> we had a porting guide that has gotten very out of date, but we're going to be updating that in the near future
<mhall119> Nephatiu: porting is definitely possible
<mhall119> it just takes work
<mhall119> it's no different than Cyanogen
<Nephatiu> mhall119: That was another thing I was going to bring up, yes.
<Nephatiu> If you could do that, I'd take a shot, but at this time it's depricated...
<mhall119> Every device Cyanogen supports had to be created by somebody
<imnichol> popey, don't worry, I'm not Andrew ;)
<little_fishr> bye
<mhall119> thanks dholbach, dpm, popey!
<popey> That was fun!
<popey> thanks!
<dholbach> big hugs - thanks everyone!
<mrqtros> Thanks :)
<dpm> thanks everyone!
<mrqtros> I missed a lot =\
<imnichol> s/Andrew/Daniel
<vitimiti> Thanks to you, guys
<Nephatiu> yeah, but before you flash touch, you need a CM version, and isn't CM quite universal in it's upper layer? So couldn't Touch get it's data from cm, convert it to it'ss own data and then run it?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<mhall119> Nephatiu: I don't know too much about porting, so I can't say
<mhall119> Nephatiu: you can ask in #ubuntu-touch
<Nephatiu> k, thx for answering, though. ;)
<Nephatiu> And get someone to update that guide. ;D
<prubo> i had a virtual machine (windows) installed in ubuntu. Now  , i rebooted ubuntu and lost all my data. Somehow, got back that partition with the data that was in ubuntu OS. But , now I want my VM''s data too. How I am gonna get that back ? Is it stored in some partition in ubuntu only , if then where to look for it ?
<malyto_> hola desde Chile
<narmac> which is best desktop environment ? :P
<Nothing_Much> oh darn I missed it
<Nothing_Much> :(
<Ace__> QUESTIONS Is there a planned support for projects like Miracast?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-14
<Will___> I saw a lot of java developpers programming on Ubuntu. What do you guys recommend to get started on programming Java with NetBeans instead in Windows?
<dholbach> good morning
<kosio2002> Hi, folks! Are quick question - is ubuntu recommended for photographers?
<kosio2002> Sorry, understand! it's are off-topic
<lawdaxmajani> hellow
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-15
<dholbach> good morning
<Anton__> hello
<Anton__> hellllloooo
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-17
<Nothing_Much> is it tuesday yet?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-18
<blank_> hi?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-19
<swaveck> howdy
<swaveck> do we have a show today?
<davidcalle> swaveck: hello, a JavaScript workshop today!
<davidcalle> Hi everyone, we are starting in 2 min!
<davidcalle> Thanks for watching o/
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-21
<phantom> test
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-22
<_Sponge> ~Is this happening, in 5 minutes ?
<_Sponge> [It's very early here]
<_Sponge> 
<_Sponge> Where's the bloody Community Q&A ?
<_Sponge> mhall119: ping.
<_Sponge> balloons: ping
<_Sponge> pleia2: ping.
<elijah> What is the presenters name here? https://youtu.be/_2lotZ6CyVY
<elijah> It should say in the description
<elijah> Also, the max resolution when embedded here, http://ubuntuonair.com/, is 480p. If you click through to YouTube, the max is 720p.
<elijah> We should get that fixed.
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-01-18
<andy_k> hey guys
<andy_k> been missing your weekly hangout videos, any word on when you'll be doing more?
<andy_k> I know Leo and Kyle are planning to do more Friday snap and snapcraft related stuff in February
